# More Than Expected



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Boom @bobbya08 you the man didn't expect this
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@bobbya08 is unleashing some serious attacks lately.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad they made it hope you enjoy them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Glad they made it hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well let's say my mouth is watering uncontrollably!!!! But payback is a b***h!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit!


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

@bobbya08 is on a rampage


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

ivandrocco said:


> @bobbya08 is on a rampage


Someone has to stop him!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Man @bobbya08 firing on all cylinders...Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Undercrown is outta control! Nice!


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Undercrown is outta control! Nice!


Are the undercrowns that good? Got a few from the anonybomb via @Navistar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> Are the undercrowns that good? Got a few from the anonybomb via @Navistar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very similar profile to the DE #9 and T52s if you ask me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ivandrocco said:


> Are the undercrowns that good? Got a few from the anonybomb via @Navistar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Short answer...YES

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to go @bobbya08! That Four Kicks is is money with about a year!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> Are the undercrowns that good? Got a few from the anonybomb via @Navistar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like them. Very similar to the 9's but a lot easier on the wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> I really like them. Very similar to the 9's but a lot easier on the wallet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto I think I have about 8 boxes of them in various sizes from the devil site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Ditto I think I have about 8 boxes of them in various sizes from the devil site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those 9's are my favorite DE stick but I can't smoke those everyday so the UC is a good alternative IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

ivandrocco said:


> Are the undercrowns that good? Got a few from the anonybomb via @Navistar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are that good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> They are that good!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than amazon basin?!? Also on my list, got my eyes peeled 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

ivandrocco said:


> Better than amazon basin?!? Also on my list, got my eyes peeled
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about that now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

ivandrocco said:


> Better than amazon basin?!? Also on my list, got my eyes peeled
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Infact I've got a few I can send you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hit @bobbya08


----------

